# Fun with Bernie Sanders



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Would-be Communist dictator Bernie Sanders:


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Bernie offers poverty, dictatorship, surrender to China and also prison camps!


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Bernie & Venezuela:

FLASHBACK: When Bernie Sanders Agreed the American Dream Was Easier to Reach in Venezuela Than the U.S.


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Sanders wants free tuition for public colleges. What an awful idea!   It would lead to 1) Continued rising education costs 2) Welfare for the rich 3) Continued bureaucratic waste 4) Destruction of colleges not controlled by the government 5) Complete control of academia by the PC thought police.


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Bernie & Communism:

Don’t be fooled by Bernie Sanders — he’s a diehard communist

Sanders praises China's 'progress' against 'extreme poverty': 'Done a lot of things for their people'


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Bernie the hypocrite: Lifestyles of the rich and socialist: Bernie Sanders has 3 houses, makes millions

Under Communism the dictator and his court live royally while the people go hungry.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 16, 2020)

You are totally clueless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> You are totally clueless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



   Boy that was an informative post for sure.....
Give me half a second to absorb the plethora of info you just laid on us.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 16, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > You are totally clueless.
> ...



Please refer to post #7.
Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Only dopes and dupes support Sanders and his plans for America: poverty & dictatorship at home and surrender to the CCP abroad.

Are you really one of those pro-Sanders morons? Tell us why.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 16, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



President Bernie Sanders.

Say it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

​You like Sanders, I get that, but can you tell us why?

The economic illiteracy? The re-education camps? Waiting in endless lines for basic commodities? The massive bureaucracies? The end of free speech? Special privileges for apparatchiks? World domination for the CCP?


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

From the Babylon Bee: Sanders Clarifies His Gulags Will Be Democratic Gulags


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Trump hopes that Sanders will win the Democrat nomination. Sane Democrats (including many minority group members) will either vote for Trump or support a third party candidate.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 16, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> ​You like Sanders, I get that, but can you tell us why?



I’ve known Bernie since he was the mayor of Burlington.

I’ve chatted with him on numerous occasions.

He is the most genuine man I’ve ever met.

His views and vision has never changed.

Most importantly, unlike the current impeached president, he is not a total a-hole.

He’s a good man and he’s what we need for a leader.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > You like Sanders, I get that, but can you tell us why?
> ...



  I hear Hitler was very charismatic as well.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 16, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...




Godwin's law - Wikipedia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > You like Sanders, I get that, but can you tell us why?
> ...


I suppose Mussolini and Stalin had their dupes too.

His thinking is static, I'll give you that. He's still defending the old failed Soviet system.

Oh, I get it you are paid by the Trump campaign to type nice things about Sanders so he'll win the nomination. Is that it?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 16, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...



I can’t be bought.

By anyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Okay you may be close to Bernie Sanders and deeply in love with him. Anything is possible.


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 16, 2020)

The "Bernie Bros" seem hostile to women as well as minorities.

Bernie Sanders told Elizabeth Warren in private 2018 meeting that a woman can't win, sources say - CNNPolitics


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Like Bernie I have shit for brains. Say it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 16, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...



Please refer to post #7.
Thank you.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> You are totally clueless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Billy boom whomever the hell that is is clueless and has pure shit for brains,


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 16, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > You are totally clueless.
> ...




Please refer to post #7.
Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



  What post do you think I was responding to halfwit?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 16, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...



Please refer to post #25.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 16, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



  Why?
It'll just be more of the same old drivel.


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 17, 2020)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 17, 2020)

Hopefully they will find  bernie laying in a gutter with a condom hanging out his ass. Go bernie go.


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Intolerant (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Oh, my aching back. Why don't you just post the link. Click On the #25 at post #25 and transfer it to your post, so they won't have to backtrack through the thread while they're playing "Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor On the Bedpost Overnight" in your honor at YouTube, which you can still hear all the way here. <giggle>


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 17, 2020)

beautress said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




   I swear these people are getting paid.
Nothing else explains their insistence on making fools of themselves time and time again.
  They know impeachment was an utter failure and only boosted Trumps popularity.
   They also know He's a shoe in in 2020.
 You'd have to be an utter retard or getting paid to continue with this charade.


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



TDS sucks. Even so, ~
They're standing up for what they believe in, you know, the 'benja-manys'.  
The funniest ones who crack me up answer 2 minutes to a post that has a youtube that takes 3 minutes, which having just arrived, you know they didn't bother themselves about responding something they didn't care to listen to, and you should check out the range of irrelevant 'answers' someday. It's in the 97% bracket with my experience. It's like you know they (1) May not know what introspection is since it is so seldom employed, I haven't seen any since the guy with the cartoon lion face hung around in these parts, maybe 4 years ago? He's the only lefty I ever saw here who actually listened to both sides of the news. I wonder if he came back a rightie under another cover. since he was well-read.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 17, 2020)

beautress said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



  Trying to put a name to Tiger face but no luck.

Oh I know their penchant for ignoring facts,it's why I dont confront them as much as I did in the past.
   It's all the same old bullshit with maybe a slightly different twist and only the years change.


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 17, 2020)

The corporate media portray Sanders as a lovable, eccentric grandpa.

Here's the reality:


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 20, 2020)

Jewish plutocrats keep the Left on a short leash. They demand a Left led mostly by Jews (Jill Stein, Chomsky, Sanders) that 1) restricts freedom 2) hates religious folk and 3) doesn’t actually threaten the power of said plutocrats.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 21, 2020)

I’LL BELIEVE GLOBAL WARMING IS A CRISIS WHEN THE PEOPLE WHO TELL ME IT’S A CRISIS START TO ACT LIKE IT’S A CRISIS THEMSELVES: Bernie Sanders chartering private jet to Wednesday campaign rally.

Bernie Sanders to increase private jet use despite dire climate warnings.


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 21, 2020)

Hillary hates Sanders too.

Clinton weighs in on Sanders: 'Nobody likes him, nobody wants to work with him, he got nothing done'

Looks like Civil War within the Democrat Party.


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 22, 2020)

Sanders profits off of stupid gullible Bernie Bros.

What happened to those $ millions from the Bernie Sanders campaign?


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 26, 2020)

Sanders loves murderous dictators: Bernie Sanders isn't a ‘democratic socialist’ — he's an all-out Marxist


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 28, 2020)

More on Sanders corruption: Peter Schweizer: Bernie Sanders rails about common good but public service has made him (and his family) rich


----------



## Zorro! (Feb 15, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> Sanders wants free tuition for public colleges. What an awful idea!   It would lead to 1) Continued rising education costs 2) Welfare for the rich 3) Continued bureaucratic waste 4) Destruction of colleges not controlled by the government 5) Complete control of academia by the PC thought police.


It's a great idea!  I want a society with folks with interpretative dance degrees on every corner, but no one who knows how to service the Plumbing or HVAC!


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 23, 2020)

Sanders is an economic illiterate and a narrow minded ideologue. He loves bloated bureaucracies. He has no business experience. Why do people feel he can help out working folk?


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 23, 2020)

Sanders the hypocrite: Bernie Sanders's Anti-Labor Donor National Review


----------

